# A Tramps Home



## cunningplan (Oct 13, 2013)

This is sad as it seems like the tramp has been living here for years collecting among other things, Bikes (Or parts of them at least) I got no idea how old he is, but the owners of the land were told the other day that he is in hospital and they don't think he will be coming back. 
So within a few weeks all this lot will be cleared.
Most are taken in B & W but with a few in colour.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157636509798643/










Nuts Magazines anyone?




or even a thermos flask? (Most brand new from Tescos or Asda)
















The building next door also had lots of his stuff in there.




This is all you can see from the road




Colourful collection








It seems like there's always a teddy somewhere





If your unhappy with is, Bin it!!


----------



## Deranged09 (Oct 13, 2013)

Great pics, so sad that there are people who are forced to live like this


----------



## mockingbird (Oct 13, 2013)

Such an odd yet very quirky report 
Sad about the person who has took shelter here though, but where would a tramp be without a porno image/magazine aye?


----------



## krela (Oct 14, 2013)

Deranged09 said:


> Great pics, so sad that there are people who are forced to live like this



Very few people are forced to be homeless, there are almost as many reasons why people are homeless as there are homeless people, but few are forced.


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 14, 2013)

Strange collection of containers,thanks for sharing.


----------



## LittleOz (Oct 14, 2013)

That's just weird. And somehow seems slightly wrong? But interesting to see. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Oct 16, 2013)

A type of person far more common in my younger days than now. "Tramp' is far a too derogatory term to describe this person - he had a purpose in life which obviously was not sitting outside a shopping precinct begging. A 'man of the road' to use a childhood term, he made a few bob by collecting and selling other people's rubbish and was a burden to nobody. As Krela states, I seriously doubt that this person was forced to live like this - perhaps many years ago he found himself in dire straits, but he probably then made a reasoned decision to continue in a lifestyle he felt comfortable in.


----------



## Soxmilligex (Jan 2, 2014)

*A retired, ousted engineer with vision people couldn't accept*

Thank you cunningplan for capturing this.

A peek through the looking glass of the last meals and deals of a man living like many cant imagine.

Even his latest cooking facility creation. We're not seeing a structure or facility decay, it's a person. 

Its possible he was ousted due to unusual wish to make a robot of the coronation street star Hilda Ogden.

Seems its head fell off and he gave up.




hilda ogden robot heads by soxmilligex, on Flickr

I'm sure this chap had a sense of humour. At least we all spared a thought for the poor fella.

Regards SoxMilligex


----------



## cunningplan (Jan 6, 2014)

I had forgotten about this thread, I was told not long ago he's back living there and has been for a couple of months now.


----------



## Pilot (Jan 6, 2014)

The human story here is powerful indeed. I spoke to a homeless person the last time I was in London. He was 88, and told me of a loving home, University degrees, marriage, family, and then the failure of his business, his wife left him as soon as the going got tough. Divorce and bankrupcy followed in quick succession and now he is a wanderer. He comes into London around Christmas for the shelters when they open, but most of the year, he says, he lives in an abandoned property similar to this. He wasn't angry or bitter, but the imeasurable sadness in his eyes and his voice were so powerful.


----------



## DJhooker (Jan 6, 2014)

they can put a man on the moon but not in an apartment. sad times.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jan 7, 2014)

DJhooker said:


> they can put a man on the moon but not in an apartment. sad times.



Sadly in the rush to rehouse the the 'original' occupier of this property, nobody seems to have thought to ask one very important question - "Do you want to live in a modern apartment?". Even just a casual glance at the photographs indicates that this person lived to an 'organised' schedule which he may wish to continue in his sheltered accommodation. Obviously that would be impossible and he may be moved, from what to us looks like hell on earth, to an actual living hell for himself. Some people genuinely like certain freedoms which are completely alien to so called 'normal' folk and we should be very careful in our rush to be seen to be compassionate not to force certain people into our understanding of the norm. Forty odd years ago a similar person was a regular summer visitor to the family farm - working the summer months on the higher Wolds hedging or walling for any farmer needing help, in the winter he would move off the high ground and into areas of habitation. An avid reader, he would rather have a couple of books out of the book case than coin of the realm in payment. His story was similar to many at that time - a Londoner who lost all his immediate family in the blitz, he fought in North Africa and was a prisoner of war, after the war many of his relatives emigrated and he suddenly found himself going through the motions of living the drudgery of an everyday life. He chose a life on the 'road' and was a fascinating person to talk to. Sadly he was hit by a drunken driver whilst working on a roadside ditch and died in his mid 70's. A small collection amongst the farming folk he had worked for over the years ensured a decent burial and headstone. Like Pilot I to have seen destitute people with eyes full of sadness, but the sadness was not because of the destitution or from living on the streets, it was due to the loss of family and childhood friends. Most of us can only imagine the feeling of real loneliness - fortunately. However one thing I have learnt as the years tick on, is that our circle of real friends relentlessly gets smaller and that does leave a void.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jan 8, 2014)

Sending this to draw attention to my above post - due to an errant finger the original post does not seem to have registered in the 'index' of latest posts to this thread.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jan 25, 2014)

Nice to see something different.


----------

